# macbook pro ne s'éteint plus



## cri83 (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros problème avec mon macbook pro, il ne s'éteint plus normalement, quand j'essaye de l'éteindre par la pomme tout les icônes s'en vont mais l'ordi reste figé sur l'image de fond d'écran !
Il faut que je l'éteigne par le bouton d'alimentation !

J'ai contacté apple qui ma conseillé de faire une rénitialisation de la pram et du smc, mais rien y fait le mac ne s'éteint toujours pas !!!!!

Si quelqu'un a une idée ça serait cool merci d'avance


----------



## nikomimi (2 Décembre 2012)

Moi sa me le fait quand je laisse firefox d'ouvert. Quand je le ferme avant exctinction pas de problème.
Si avant d'éteindre ton mac, tu va dans forcer a quitter et que tu ferme tout, sa continue à faire pareil ou pas ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,



cri83 a dit:


> J'ai un gros problème avec mon macbook pro, il ne s'éteint plus normalement, quand j'essaye de l'éteindre par la pomme tout les icônes s'en vont mais l'ordi reste figé sur l'image de fond d'écran !
> Il faut que je l'éteigne par le bouton d'alimentation !



Quitter les applications ouvertes les unes après les autres, pour voir l'application bloquante.
Si toutes les applications quittent bien, lancer Utilitaire de disque le Moniteur d'activité, pour regarder s'il y a un processus bloqué (écrit en rouge).


----------



## cri83 (2 Décembre 2012)

Salut,

toutes les applications sont fermé et ça marche pas !

j'ai pas réussi a regardé s'il y a un processus bloqué comment faire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h09 ----------

Par contre quand je vais dans forcer a quitter il y a toujours le finder, c'est normal ?

Et quand je vais dessus il y a marqué relancer et non forcer a quitter !?

J' espère que mon ordi et pas mort


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 je crois que Sly54 a écrit par erreur "Utilitaire de disque", alors qu'il te suggérait en réalité d'ouvrir le Moniteur d'activité : si un processus est bloqué il apparait en rouge, et tu peux l'arrêter (quitter l'opération, en haut à gauche).

Applications / Utilitaires / Moniteur d'activité.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2012)

Exact, merci Renaud pour avoir traduit :rose:


----------



## cri83 (2 Décembre 2012)

bon je suis allé le moniteur d'activité et en bas il y a un carré rouge ( système ) ou il y a de l'activité c'est normal ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2012)

Oui c'est normal.

L'intérêt d'aller dans dans le MA était de voir si un processus était bloqué (planté).

Auquel cas la ligne correspondante est écrite en rouge, ce qui permet d'identifier le processus qui pose problème.

Si tu n'as aucune ligne en rouge, pas de processus bloqué.

Exemple : http://hpics.li/5a457a3


----------



## cri83 (2 Décembre 2012)

ok merci, mais du coup j'ai pas de processus bloqué !!!

Du coup ça peut venir de quoi d'autre ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2012)

Je pense qu'il faudrait aller voir dans les logs (en utilisant l'Utilitaire _Console_)


----------



## cri83 (3 Décembre 2012)

Il marche toujours pas chui deg 

Comment faire pour allé voir dans les logs et une fois que j'y suis quoi faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2012)

Tu lances l'Utilitaire qui s'appelle _Console_.
Tu affiches la liste des historiques.
Et c'est là que ça se corse : regarde (voire poste ici) "tous les messages".

Rien ne t'empêche de regarder les autres items (par ex. rapports de diagnostic)


----------



## LoïcK! (18 Novembre 2019)

Je reprends le cours de cette discussion,
J'ai les mêmes symptomes, mon mac ne s'éteint pas et reste au stade du fond d'écran une fois que toutes les icones et fenêtres ont disparu

En gratant j'ai constaté que j'avais un soucis avec le SSD qui nécessitait réparation via l'utilitaire de récup de données Mac OSX une clé USB
Le soucis existait déjà avant, après réparation du disque et des autorisations, le soucis persiste. Le suel moyen d'éteindre est de le forcer en maintenant "ejetct" enfoncé


----------



## Sly54 (18 Novembre 2019)

LoïcK! a dit:


> Je reprends le cours de cette discussion,
> J'ai les mêmes symptomes, mon mac ne s'éteint pas et reste au stade du fond d'écran une fois que toutes les icones et fenêtres ont disparu


As tu fait ce que je recommandais post#3 (c'est toujours d'actualité) ?


----------



## LoïcK! (18 Novembre 2019)

Oui, j'ai fait chaque apli une à une Firefox, Mail ainsi que toutes les fenetres
Coté Moniteur d'activité, aucune ligne en rouge

Lorsque je suis sur le Fond d'écran vide,  et que je fais une pression sur "éjecter", puis éteindre, alors le mac veut bien s'éteindre. Il y a du mieux!


----------



## Sly54 (18 Novembre 2019)

Tu dois / tu devais avoir un process bloquant…
Surveille bien le Moniteur d'activité pour les prochaines extinctions.


----------



## LoïcK! (18 Novembre 2019)

Ok, tu me sugeres d'éteindre en gardant le Moniteur d'activité en marche et observer ce qui'il se passe sur le moniteur, j'ai bien compris ?
Au fait j'y pense, se peut-il que ce soit la Dropbox qui gène ?


----------



## LoïcK! (18 Novembre 2019)

Je pense avoir un ambrillon de réponse:
Je suis sur El Capitan, or ma Dropbox n'est plus compatible
J'ai décoché dans Dock > Dropbox > Options > ouvrir avec la session

les deux dernières tentatives de fermetures ont fonctionné en tous cas
Mar  contre sur Moniteur  d'activité, rien de bien rouge


----------



## Sly54 (18 Novembre 2019)

LoïcK! a dit:


> J'ai décoché dans Dock > Dropbox > Options > ouvrir avec la session


Oui, c'est une bonne piste ! Creuse et dis nous !


----------



## LoïcK! (18 Novembre 2019)

Pour l'instant les redémmarages se passent bien
Maudite Dropbox!!! 

Merci pour ton aide Sly


----------



## MrTom (19 Décembre 2019)

J'ai le problème également. Sur un iMac 2019 et sur un MBP 16 pouces. Le problème est apparu quelques jours après l'installation de Catalina pour l'iMac et après 3 semaines d'utilisation sur le MBP. Les sites communautaires (https://discussions.apple.com/thread/250824185), ils parlent d'une Time Machine chiffrée connectée à l'ordi et c'est mon cas sur les deux machines. Je vais essayer de tenter de faire une nouvelle TM sans chiffrement voir si cela permet d'éteindre au moins l'iMac correctement.

Edit : je viens de voir que l'on pouvait annuler le chiffrement d'une sauvegarde, ce qui permettra de ne pas perdre l'historique. Je teste ça d'abord.


----------

